# What to make into a Steampunk army



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

which army would suit a "steampunk" style best? each army has its Merits, some more then others, but I want to try and design a Steampunk army from scratch, but use it as an official army for Gaming when Im not playing my Dark Space Elves.

I could do my Space wolves again with steampunk styles, but Marine Armies got boring.

I could do Necrons if I wanted to design a more mechanical army.

Orks could actually work fairly well too, due to their DIY mentality for everything.

Ig might work purely due to them being regular humans.


----------



## Lord Azune (Nov 12, 2011)

IG would definently work, think of all the custom work you can do to the tanks.


----------



## lokis222 (Mar 14, 2009)

http://www.dakkadakka.com/dakkaforum/posts/list/405157.page

This. Few changes would make an amazing steampunk army. Then run it as whatever you please.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

IG would work, i'm working on a steampunk based IG army atm. The 1st Anachrotopian men at arms. I'm using west wind ww1 british heads for most of my standard infantry. I've got a project log here that shows some of the progress. It doesn't show the stalk tanks i picked up from ebay that i've yet to modify.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

lokis222 said:


> http://www.dakkadakka.com/dakkaforum/posts/list/405157.page
> 
> This. Few changes would make an amazing steampunk army. Then run it as whatever you please.


thought about it, hence why the SW are up there, I was thinking of going into the iron priest side of the SW, and playing with things there.


----------



## lokis222 (Mar 14, 2009)

could be really cool. if i had any skill at converting, i would see if my local would accept an admech homebrew and make an admech/steampunk army. my converting availabilities just don't add up though.

good luck with it.

toss up a log when you get started, would love to see it.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

lokis222 said:


> could be really cool. if i had any skill at converting, i would see if my local would accept an admech homebrew and make an admech/steampunk army. my converting availabilities just don't add up though.
> 
> good luck with it.
> 
> toss up a log when you get started, would love to see it.


when i get it going, I will definately have a log for it. I still wana finish my DE lists for tourny play, and I still have not decided which army I want to use.

its still a toss up between those 4. IG and SW being lower then Crons or Orks though, purely due to what the other people I play with, play. since theres like 5 SM players, a few IG players, and a growing amount of Cron players.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

My suggestion would be grey knights. Conventional steampunk humans with exotic weapons as inquisitors and henchmen. Steampunk armor and heavy armor for grey knights and terminators. Steampunk inventors as jokaero. Then customise your tanks.


----------



## lokis222 (Mar 14, 2009)

second that. the autobot even fits. sisters might be good with the pentient engines.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

lokis222 said:


> second that. the autobot even fits. sisters might be good with the pentient engines.


autobot? you mean the baby carrier?


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Very true but the penitent engines could be used as dreads if you wanted. You can also make a fantastic steampunk model for the dreadknight.


[Edit]Sorry I am a bit slow. Completly missed that reference to the dreadknight.


----------



## lokis222 (Mar 14, 2009)

KhainiteAssassin said:


> autobot? you mean the baby carrier?


my local calls the dreadnights autobots.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

hm, discussing this with a friend, I actually got a new army to add to the list, the Tau.

Now, while most of you are probably thinking that the actual tau wouldnt work, I am more of referencing using the Tau rules, and using my own models built DIY from scratch, to the same approximate size, but "steampunked" up in what the army is, just using the base rules of the army.

edit: this is in direct thoughts of their 'suits' and lightly armored units that would not necessarily be in close combat. I will probably wait to see how long it takes the 'new tau codex' to come out though if I ultimately decide to use this


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

I like the idea of the steam punk using Tau rules. I'm personally going to go for Necrons when I eventually do mine. 

I look forward to seeing the log when you start them.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

humakt said:


> I like the idea of the steam punk using Tau rules. I'm personally going to go for Necrons when I eventually do mine.
> 
> I look forward to seeing the log when you start them.


I thought about it long and hard before even putting tau on the list to be honest.

the idea of walkers is what makes me want to put them on, though Dreads might work better in some ways, I think a Battlesuit army would be bad ass if I can make a steampunkish enough design. the only issues Id have would be if i was in a stiff tourny trying to explain what each model is and what each variation on the model would be for WYSIWYG. since it would be an army id not allow myself to pass up showing off occasionally at the rare tourny I could get to if I wasnt wanting to play my DE at the time.

also a non spinning version of my new display pic on here is going to be my army symbol more then likely, its the symbol im using on my warmachines.


----------



## VicGin (Apr 9, 2009)

You can do some pretty cool stuff with steampunk necrons.

The tau could be pretty cool too, battlesuits as clockwork men sort of thing.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

yeah ive seen those Steampunk Necrons before, thats why Crons are on the list.

SW are on the list because Adaptus Mechanicus makes for great steampunk designs. (and by that I mean an "Iron Wolf" spin off) 

Orks, Tau, and IG are fairly easy to mod into the roles.

Crons, IG, and SW are on the lower end of choices, but still viable. since they are currently Overplayed. leaving Tau and Orks as the funner to play situation, but not necessarily the better choice. I need to see the new tau dex when it comes out to decide ultimately.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

I would tend to think Sisters of Battle would make the best Steampunkesque army.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

Aramoro said:


> I would tend to think Sisters of Battle would make the best Steampunkesque army.


they still need to get a damn new codex first (WD money grab releases dont count) and though they may very well be able to fit into an awsome steampunkish army, they still need to get a new codex.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

I've seen pictures before of a really cool army of Steampunk Necrons (all painted with Object Light Source to look like they're eyes and chests were leaking some kind of energy), but really almost anything could work. I've got plans to do an eventual (small-ish) Steampunk Orks army with the bikes being replaced with Monowheels, Choppers being made up to be little dirigibles, and the Trucks (or maybe the Battlewagons) build around a steam locomotive chassis. Grek's Steemboyz is the name of that little planned army. That is if I can get past my eight dozen other projects to get that far.

But yeah, with some creative thinking any army could be given a Steampunk makeover.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

Just to make sure everyone is on the same page with me on this, the idea I am trying to do is to keep the same 'sillouette' of the models as to have the ability to use them in tournaments, and the more i think about it, the more i feel that the Tau could be used as a kind of Futuristic Steampunk style, Battlesuits could be made in a very similar Sillouette but have a steampunk style to them, the vehicles could remain as skimmers, or be given tracks but keep the same hull shape, and made more steampunk. The issue with the tau would be the infantry themselves would have to be overhauled to look human.

Orks can easily be done in Steampunk because they already scream it with how their style is.

the Imperials, and the Necrons can be given a steampunk appearance without heavily breaking their styles.

Eldar and Dark Eldar just wouldnt be suited to steampunk, too much of a sleek cyber look, not enough of the mechanical aspects to really fit it.

Nids.... yeah no.


----------



## lokis222 (Mar 14, 2009)

KhainiteAssassin said:


> Nids.... yeah no.


What?!?!?  Haven't you seen the looted carnifex?


----------



## lokis222 (Mar 14, 2009)

Only issue with Tau would be that they are due a new codex rumor wise. If you use them, maybe stick to the core for now and move out once you know what will be viable tournament wise.

Depending on what you actually want to model would be best to for choosing what codex. If you want clockwork golems, you are almost going to have to stay in the marines-type codex unless you are patient.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

lokis222 said:


> Only issue with Tau would be that they are due a new codex rumor wise. If you use them, maybe stick to the core for now and move out once you know what will be viable tournament wise.
> 
> Depending on what you actually want to model would be best to for choosing what codex. If you want clockwork golems, you are almost going to have to stay in the marines-type codex unless you are patient.


oh i still have DE to do, and im a very patient person so ill be doing this probably sometime next year, IE: waiting for the new tau dex.

as i said, the more i think about it, the more they look good, especially with the rumor of battlesuits being troops (a full battlesuit army would be awsome for steampunk!)


----------



## Calamari (Feb 13, 2009)

Its really easy to make a steampunk army...


----------



## Stitchmysmile (Dec 10, 2011)

Are you guys familiar with malifaux? It's an entire mini game based in a steam punk Victorian theme. 

Besides that I would love a steam punk dreadnought. In fact an entire steam punk gk army would be righteous, especially with their knight helmets on the power armor models.


----------

